# Clear "service now" after oil change



## LezlieJ (Jul 28, 2000)

I just changed my oil myself at 10000, how do I clear the "Service No" message? 

Thanks!


----------



## LezlieJ (Jul 28, 2000)

*I forgot to add the year and model!*

I forgot to mention this is on a 2012 Beetle


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

LezlieJ said:


> I just changed my oil myself at 10000, how do I clear the "Service No" message?
> 
> Thanks!


 Just curious, why would you change your oil while it is still covered under the free maintenance program, where they inspect/change the oil, along with a number of checks during its initial break in period? They would also clear this code. If you do not trust/like your VW service center, I suggest you find another in your area. 

Otherwise, I believe you will need a Vag Com to clear the code or deal w/it 'til you see your VW shop again.


----------



## LezlieJ (Jul 28, 2000)

*Free oil change?*

I thought that was just from the dealer. Is that a general VW thing? My dealership is an hour away so I didn't go there. I guess I should have read my paperwork better. 

Lezlie


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*FREE....*

At 10,000 20,000 and 30,000 the oil and filter change is free....


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

I got this from another forum for the MKVI Gti 

Should work. 

1. Keys out of ignition- press and hold in trip odometer reset button "0.0" on right hand side of display

2. Still holding this button down, insert key into ignition and put to the on position without starting the car.

3. Display will read "service now"

4. let go of the "0.0" button and depress the "m" button on the left hand side of the display. this will re-set the service reminder. There is no confirmation on the display other than the words "service now" will disappear.

You can confirm that the service reminder has been reset, or check how many kms/days remain until service at any time by taking key out of the ignition and holding in the trip reset "0.0" button for between 3 and 5 seconds. The MFD will display miles and hours until next service."


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

LezlieJ said:


> I just changed my oil myself at 10000, how do I clear the "Service No" message?
> 
> Thanks!


Reset it through the MFI.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

LezlieJ said:


> I thought that was just from the dealer. Is that a general VW thing? My dealership is an hour away so I didn't go there. I guess I should have read my paperwork better.
> Lezlie





KNEWBUG said:


> At 10,000 20,000 and 30,000 the oil and filter change is free....


Think you should have gone there anyway and for any service issues within the first 36K miles as they are covered. You also have roadside assistance (sort of like AAA) 'til 36K, I believe. 

They usually do more than just change the oil and filter too. Other inspection/checks. I believe at 20K they also change the cabin pollen filter. 

I realize you can do these things yourself. But why at this stage?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MnATL said:


> I got this from another forum for the MKVI Gti
> 
> Should work.
> 
> ...


Nice to know. Hope I never have to use it though.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

LezlieJ said:


> I thought that was just from the dealer. Is that a general VW thing? My dealership is an hour away so I didn't go there. I guess I should have read my paperwork better.
> 
> Lezlie


Not trying to scare you. Just from personal experience. Later in your ownership experience if you have something go wrong, and you try to get it covered under warranty. First thing that they will red flag will be why did you not get this first free maintenance. You will be probably fine if your quick on your feet, and tell them that your still ticked off about that. Then play it off as the salesmen failed to mention that when you where buying the car.


----------



## VWtechguy (Nov 5, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> Not trying to scare you. Just from personal experience. Later in your ownership experience if you have something go wrong, and you try to get it covered under warranty. First thing that they will red flag will be why did you not get this first free maintenance. You will be probably fine if your quick on your feet, and tell them that your still ticked off about that. Then play it off as the salesmen failed to mention that when you where buying the car.


Why be an idiot and play it off and lie that the salesman didn't do his job? Seems easier to keep the reciept for the oil and filter and just say you live an hour away so you did it your self. Makes sense, not a bid deal as long as the oil is the correct oil. We don't look at you like your a retard for not reading any of the information that comes with the owners manual along with the free maintenance information.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

LeslieJ said:


> I just changed my oil myself at 10000, how do I clear the "Service No" message?


LeslieJ, 

I understand your missing the comp 10K service but from here on out make sure you use it. 

Also, despite the confusion throughout this thread, resetting it via the MFI (your dash info center) is the easiest and most common solution.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

VWtechguy said:


> Why be an idiot and play it off and lie that the salesman didn't do his job? Seems easier to keep the reciept for the oil and filter and just say you live an hour away so you did it your self. Makes sense, not a bid deal as long as the oil is the correct oil. We don't look at you like your a retard for not reading any of the information that comes with the owners manual along with the free maintenance information.


You can play it off as a something that you missed. The hole receipt battle is a hard one to play. They prefer to see that an ASE certified tech under the hood. I know this from working with Volkswagen warranty department from a dealership stand point. They denied so many B5 sludge cars when I worked for a dealership from 09-12. One of the key shoot downs they will give out on the DIYer's is supported filters are preferred to be OEM. That along with not every parts store/ mom and pop oil change places receipt will show that the oil you purchased was synthetic. Along with this VW wants you to use the Castrol that they recommend which have a special dyes in them to show proper oil was used, if said motor needs to be torn down. The last of the thing's they will toss at you is when you skip one of these 3 maintenance's 10K/ 20K/ 30K. That more then your oil is changed. They run inspections to see if anything has premature ware issues. Which trust me techs check because they want more jobs so they can get more money. Along with the fact, that any other filters or flushes that need to happen are done at this time. 

Also LezlieJ you should be fine. I would just take advantage of the next 2 free maintenance's. Hope you enjoy your car.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

LezlieJ said:


> I just changed my oil myself at 10000, how do I clear the "Service No" message?
> 
> Thanks!



So you have your paperwork for the first one you did yourself (keeps warranty with no issue), now at 15K let them do THE FIRST one and then you can do the 2nd one at 20K or you can and let them do their 2nd at 25K, that is if you want to do the 5K interval.

Anyway they owe the first one, they'll do it.


----------



## BSA6371 (Apr 25, 2017)

*Free oil change?*

This is an old thread, I know, and I am not sure what was going on back in 2013, but those 10,000 mile oil changes are no longer free in 2017. Our 2016 Beetle convert is coming up on 10,000 miles and my dealer is mailing and emailing 10% off coupons for the 10,000 miles service (that includes an oil change). Coming up on it's third oil change done by me. I am old school, so when engine oil get more than 3,500 miles on it, I change it. It might or might not be a waste, but it makes me sleep better!


----------



## DerCribben (May 1, 2017)

This is an old thread, I know, and I'm just trying to figure out why almost nobody who replied felt like just answering the question. I just changed my oil today, plugged my handy OBDI/OBDII scanner in to clear the code and whaaaat??? No codes, "erase all" erased nothing, "Service Now" is still there. :banghead: So clearly my otherwise awesome scanner has no power here, do I need a different scan tool?  I may try that hardline manual clear rigmarole but I'd rather have the right tool for the right job.

If anyone's wondering I'm an American in Finland, :wave: I prefer to spin my own wrenches most of the time :screwy: as I've done most of my short 43 years, and boy you thought mechanics were expensive where you are....:facepalm:

DC


----------



## DerCribben (May 1, 2017)

Just looking around, on the web and playing around I also just found that resetting the service reminder is part of the regular vehicle settings menu. Just put your car in the on position without starting it, wait for a little bit and toggle down with the trip odometer selector on the end of the wiper lever, when you get into "settings" by hitting the little button on the bottom of said lever it will give you an option in there to reset the service indicator. Easy Peasy...:laugh:


----------

